
Submetrics – Search for your favorite show - fgeorgy
http://www.submetrics.org/
======
alexholehouse
I don't understand;

1) What's the 'top words' which appears when you search for a site? I just get
a bunch of profanities (for basically any show, even those which are PG-13).
Is this meant to be the top words found in the show's subtitles (it's not) or
the most searched for words (in which case why am I'm being shown that).
Further searches seem to show some work (e.g. Homeland, or Game of thrones)

2) Expanding the 'top words' gives (apparently) a top 100, except many words
appear more than once - in my 'top words' for 'The Simpsons', 'MOM' appears 7
times.

3) What are the 'Top topics'? Again, examining The Simpsons, the top topics
are, 'Case/investigation', 'noisey', and 'spooky'.

4) Browser 'back' doesn't work from top topics or top words

Edit: Having read the 'about' I'm feeling _far_ less critical, given this is
part of a Big Data course project. Initially, I wondered if the prevalence of
profanities in speech (generally) are causing a weird biasing effect (i.e. a
single word being said repeatedly) but given there shouldn't be any 'fuck's in
The Simpsons/Modern Family/Friends my guess is something may be off on the
back-end?

~~~
frazras
Right! I saw profanity in the big bang theory too but unless it was bleeped
out I don't believe that has ever happened

~~~
codereflection
Same with Adventure Time

~~~
bvm
and Frasier...?

------
zdmc
Based on the headline, I expected the site to return the name of a TV series
based on a search of subtitles. i.e., "shootin some bball outside of the
school"

For me, "find" implies search, while "discover" implies recommendation.

------
vojant
For example: Breaking bad
([http://www.submetrics.org/#/show/1069](http://www.submetrics.org/#/show/1069))
Top topics: Party, Gossip, Show...

I don't understand how it can help me pick similar shows

Edit: I played a little more for some TV shows it gives better results. For
sure it is interesting but require a lot more work to be actually useful as TV
Shows recommendation tool.

~~~
fla
96.58% Similar to Veronica Mars. Not sure if top words is a good metric here.

------
TillE
Tried it with Buffy, and the similar shows look completely unrelated. Also,
I'm not sure where it's getting "king" and "dynasty" as keywords.

~~~
Ygg2
I'm wondering that too about Farscape.

Also the lack of frell makes me question it :P

------
hias
Top word for all shows these days seems to be 'fuck' oO

------
domfletcher
Yeah, its a nice idea but doesn't seem to work at the moment, give it a few
months and someone may well implement it properly.

As an aside does anyone recognise what they've used for the data vis on
[http://www.submetrics.org/#/about](http://www.submetrics.org/#/about) ?

~~~
dikaiosune
It looks quite similar to a graph visualization method I once used in Gephi
[1].

[1]
[https://gephi.github.io/images/screenshots/preview4.png](https://gephi.github.io/images/screenshots/preview4.png)

~~~
spgenot
Yep, it's Gephi !

------
matthewbauer
Game of Thrones has top words of "rome", "england", and "france"? The only
reason I can think of is if it's also including audio commentary.

~~~
fla
Interesting. Definately seems like there is something wrong with the data.

------
jamesbrownuhh
This seems like a nice idea but all the results seem to be pretty much
indistinguishable from noise. Nearly every show I tried returns the same
genres and keywords (and I think it's reasonable to say that Frasier is NOT a
crime show in space.)

If this is just counting the frequency of individual words, perhaps that's too
simplistic an approach.

------
vkjv
Doing some ad-hoc searches, it appears that recommendations tend to favor
shows with the same writer rather than shows in the same genre. I'm guessing
this is because writers tend to have a similar writing style across genres.

For example, search for a Joss Whedon show and get Joss Whedon shows
recommended.

------
xamdam
Top words for Seinfeld are things you can't say on TV. Data broken?

~~~
JackFr
Based on poking around the site, it looks like there's something seriously
wrong with the data.

------
cheriot
That's really cool, is the raw data available for people to play with? I've
been looking for something interesting for some textual analysis experiments.

------
habosa
Basically every show I tried just gave me a word cloud with a big "Fuck" in
the middle.

------
malkia
Already knowing where "Enhance!" going to lead me! :)

------
zongitsrinzler
Subtitle analysis is a really cool idea!

